# Bootsführerschein Binnen + See



## Hackersepp (15. Januar 2008)

Hi

Ich habe einen  Bootsführerscheinkurs geschenkt bekommen. Dabei werde ich diesen für Binnen und See ablegen.
Ich habe noch keine Ahnung wie das ganze ablaufen wird. (Termin während den Sommerferien).
Handelt es sich beim Theorietest um Multiple Joice ???
Wie ist die Prüfung insgesamt vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her einzustufen???
Wie viele Theorie / Praxis Stunden braucht man....???

Ihr seht , dass ich kein Grundwissen in Sachen Boot und Co. /bzw zum Bootsführerschein habe.

Wäre sehr nett von euch , wenn ihr die von mir gestellten Fragen beantworten , und zusätzliches Grund/Basiswissen hinzufügen könntet.

Vielen herzlichen Dank, Gruß aus Bayern Hackersepp


----------



## peterws (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Binnen + See*

Hallo Hackersepp

Also das mit dem Führerschein ist schon einiges an Aufwand, aber es lohnt auf jeden Fall!

Der See-Teil hat knapp 400 theoretische Prüfungsfragen, die man mehr oder weniger auswendig lernen muss, vieles ist aber auch selbsterklärend.
Der Binnen-Teil ist mehr oder weniger genauso umfangreich, hat aber viele Überschneidungen mit dem See-Teil.

Dazu kommen noch Kartieraufgaben, welche ich aber, gewisse Mathematische/Geometrische Grundkenntnisse vorrausgesetzt, als nicht schwer einstufen würde.

Dann natürlich noch der praktische Teil. Du fährst in der Prüfung nur eine kleine Runde und musst ein paar Grundkenntnisse unter Beweis stellen, z.B. Mann-über-Bord-Manöver, das ganze im Zweifel im Hafenbecken. Wenn Du noch nie am Steuer eines Schiffes gestanden hast würde ich Dir dafür ein paar Übungsstunden empfehlen, am besten zunächst mit einem Bekannten mit Boot, der Dich einfach mal ein paar Dinge ausprobieren lässt und dann auch noch mit jemandem, der richtig Ahnung hat und Dir genau sagen kann, worauf es in der Prüfung ankommt.

Literatur, die Du brauchst:
Sportbootführerschein, See      von Heinz Overschmidt und Axel Bark
Sportbootführerschein. Binnen Motor. Mit offiziellem Fragenkatalog      von Heinz Overschmidt und Ramon Gliewe


----------



## Fotomanni (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Binnen + See*

Wie sind denn die gesundheitlichen Voraussetzungen? Gibts auch eine Chance für insulinpflichtige Diabetiker?

Mit Brille und 80% Sehkraft auf dem rechten Auge? Linkes ist OK.


----------



## peterws (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Binnen + See*

@manni
Ich glaube nicht, dass das ein Problem ist.


----------



## Quappenqualle (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Binnen + See*



Manni63 schrieb:


> Wie sind denn die gesundheitlichen Voraussetzungen? Gibts auch eine Chance für insulinpflichtige Diabetiker?
> 
> Mit Brille und 80% Sehkraft auf dem rechten Auge? Linkes ist OK.



Innerhalb des Lehrganges (bei mir Binnen) musste ich ein ärztliches Attest beibringen. Augen sind zwar wichtig, aber Fehlsichtigkeit wird, wie beim Führerschein berücksichtigt (bei mir stehts im Führerschein drin). Hauptsächlich geht es um das Farbsehen, wegen der Seezeichen. Also lediglich wenn Du farbenblind bist, wirds wohl Probleme geben.


----------



## Ollek (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Binnen + See*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> Handelt es sich beim Theorietest um Multiple Joice ???
> Wie ist die Prüfung insgesamt vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her einzustufen???



Multiple Joice also wen damit gemeint ist wie beim Führerschein für Auto...Nein.

Du musst die Antworten quasi selber formulieren und nicht einfach blos Ankreuzen wie beim Autolappen (oder hat sich das inzwischen geändert?)

Ich muss sagen Auto und Motorrad viel mir damals leichter.

Wenns dir hilft (mir hats sehr geholfen) hier klicken
Kannst dir ja mal die Demo ziehen. Gibts für Binnen & See

Gruss


----------



## Hackersepp (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Binnen + See*

Vielen Dank erstmal für die kompetenten Antworten.

Ich sehe, dass da wirklich was auf mich zu kommt. 
Soweit ich weiss darf man in ein paar Jahren selbst eine 5 Ps Nussschale nicht mehr ohne Schein steuern *kopfkratz?*

Dann würde es sich auf alle Fälle rentieren. 

Die ganzen Fragen auswendig lernen, auf so kurze Zeit???, da liegt einiges vor mir....

Ich verstehe aber nicht ganz, wie sie den Test dann korrigieren wollen???
=> Muss die Antwort genau so formuliert werden, wie sie in den Unterlagen steht???

Vllt. weiss jemand etwas genaueres darüber, sowie ob es sich um Multiple Joice (ankreuzen) Aufgaben handelt , oder nicht...

Viele Grüße, herzlichen Dank, Hackersepp


----------



## Ollek (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Binnen + See*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> Vllt. weiss jemand etwas genaueres darüber, sowie ob es sich um Multiple Joice (ankreuzen) Aufgaben handelt , oder nicht...
> 
> Viele Grüße, herzlichen Dank, Hackersepp



|kopfkrat Dachte es Dir schon gepostet zu haben...



Ollek schrieb:


> Multiple Joice also wen damit gemeint ist wie beim Führerschein für Auto...Nein.
> 
> Du musst die Antworten quasi selber formulieren und nicht einfach blos Ankreuzen wie beim Autolappen (oder hat sich das inzwischen geändert? bezogen auf Autolappen)



Die Fragen müssen nicht genau so wiedergegeben werden wie sie ihn den Büchern stehen, nur Inhaltlich müssen sie richtig beantwortet werden.

Nochmals : Leider kein Ankreuzen was die Sache nicht einfacher macht#d

Gruss


----------



## schwedenklausi (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Binnen + See*

Ist denn bei Euch in der Nähe eine Möglichkeit den Schein ( Scheine ) bei einer Fahrschule zu machen ? Wenn ja mache es. In der Gruppe lernt es sich leichter. Der Lehrer wird auf Fragen von Euch ein gehen.
schwedenklausi


----------



## peterws (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Binnen + See*

Es heißt *Multiple Choice*!
multiple - mehrfach
choice - Angebot

Das geht ja gar nicht ... Joice

[Klug*******r Mode AUS]


----------



## Hackersepp (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Binnen + See*



peterws schrieb:


> Es heißt *Multiple Choice*!
> multiple - mehrfach
> choice - Angebot
> 
> ...


 
klar,....#d  *choice* ist übrigens die *Auswahl/Wahl* :q :m


@Ollek: ich dachte du wärst dir nicht sicher, aber man kann wohl davon ausgehen, dass sich nichts geändert hat.

Ich werde den Kurs in Straubing machen, an der Donau. Bin mal gespannt wie 's mir ergeht...


----------



## goeddoek (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Binnen + See*



peterws schrieb:


> Es heißt *Multiple Choice*!
> multiple - mehrfach
> choice - Angebot
> 
> ...




Oha - darf ich jetzt nicht mehr .......

Also, meine Tante Joice aus Canada hat eine gespaltene Persönlichkeit - darf ich die jetzt nicht mehr "Multiple Joice" nennen |kopfkrat  :q :q :q




Nein, nein - wir wollen mal ernst bleiben 


Hackersepp, mach Du mal schön beide Scheine. Ist zwar nicht ganz einfach, aber von jedem zu schaffen. Man muss nur eben viel üben, üben, üben.

Fleiß ist der ganze Trick dabei. Also nicht eine Woche vorher anfangen, sondern gleich loslegen.

Ich kann Dir auch nur empfehlen, einen Kurs zu belegen und mit ein paar Leuten zu üben. Abends zuhause, Bierchen dabei, da macht das Ganze richtig Spaß.


Also, Hackersepp - nich Bange machen lassen. In ein paar Wochen dürfen wir Dich dann hier als frischgebackenen Kapitän begrüßen :m


----------



## Ollek (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Binnen + See*

 Nein beim Autolappen war (bin) ich mir nicht sicher ob da noch Angekreuzt wird oder nicht.

Aber beim Bootsführerschein bin ich mir sicher.

Und das ist nicht ohne da man die Antworten die man Wochen vorher gebüffelt hat ja nicht sieht, man muss selber formulieren und das hats in sich.

Mir hat die Software aus dem Link sehr geholfen, weil dort auch alle Vorgänge animiert sind,Anlegen, Ablegen, Begegnen, Funkfeuer, Schallzeichen etc... und insbesondere Knotenkunde, das kann man sich immer wieder mal ansehen.

Und eben zum Schluss die kompletten Prüfungsfragen...#4

Aber Ehrlich gesagt...nicht nochmal den ganzen Stress #d

Darum freue ich mich für dich das du den Schein quasi geschenkt bekommts aber  nicht fürs lernen was auf dich zukommt sorry :m

PS: aber wenn du ihn (Sie) erst mal hast ist der ganze Stress vorbei, und du um sehr viel Wissen  reicher was dir eines Tages evtl. mal mehr Wert sein wird als die Zeit die du mit lernen verbracht hast.

Es gibt auch hier im Board einige unvernünftige Leute die darin nur Geldschneiderei sehen einen Führerschein zu machen (bzw. machen zu müssen). Insbesondere in Bezug auf Norwegen ist es von grösster Wichtigkeit nautische Grundkenntnisse zu besitzen.


----------



## fireline (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Binnen + See*

@hackersepp

schau da mal rein

mfg


----------



## goeddoek (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Binnen + See*

Rüüchtüüüch #6


Oder auch hier > http://www.tim.flindt24.de/ ist ganz gut, wenn man mal online üben möchte.


----------



## hornhechteutin (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Binnen + See*

Moin Moin ,
hab den Streß ja erst 4 Wochen hinter mir und es hat mir gereicht |supergri . Hab den Schein an der VHS Eutin gemacht und hat 10 x 2,5 Std gedauert . Dazu kommen nochmal jeden Tag ca.1 Std lernen im Schnitt und in den letzten 14 Tagen hab ich ca 4 Std täglich gelernt . Liegt vielleicht am Alter von Ü40 das ich soviel Zeit aufwenden mußte und das nur für den SBF-See aber es hat sich gelohnt |supergri|supergri . Waren einige dabei bei der Prüfung die meinten das machen sie nebenbei , die sind haben aber meist zu den 20 Durchgefallenen von 60 gehört .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## fireline (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Binnen + See*

gratuliere nachträglich zum bestandenen seeschein,@hornhechteutin

mfg


----------



## HD4ever (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Binnen + See*

bei Interesse hab ich hier zuhause noch 2 CD's darüber rumliegen ....
ganz nett zum ansehen, ums Lernen kommst damit aber dennoch nicht drumrum ... #h


----------



## Hackersepp (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Binnen + See*

Na ich hoffe doch, dass ich das Ding schaukeln werde.
Wird aber nicht ganz einfach. Das  Problem liegt eigtl eher an der Entfernung zum Ort, an dem der nächste Bootsführerscheinkurs angeboten wird . Gute 45 km. Das bedeutet, dass ich nur Wochenendkurse belegen kann. 
EI, ei , ei, da kommt was auf mich zu. 
Ein großer Lernaufwand ist aufjedenfall damit verbunden. Sowohl im praktischen, als auch theoretischen Teil. Aber wer den Schein hat , hat ihn. (Hätte ich ihn doch schon|rolleyes).
Herzlichen Glückwunsch hornhechteutin! 
Beim nächsten Rügenurlaub nehme ich mir nochmal ein 5 Ps - Boot, beim übernächsten halten dann schon andere Motoren her :q.

Danke an alle, Gruß Hackersepp


----------



## sa-s (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Binnen + See*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> Na ich hoffe doch, dass ich das Ding schaukeln werde.
> Wird aber nicht ganz einfach. Das  Problem liegt eigtl eher an der Entfernung zum Ort, an dem der nächste Bootsführerscheinkurs angeboten wird . Gute 45 km. Das bedeutet, dass ich nur Wochenendkurse belegen kann.
> EI, ei , ei, da kommt was auf mich zu.
> Ein großer Lernaufwand ist aufjedenfall damit verbunden. Sowohl im praktischen, als auch theoretischen Teil. Aber wer den Schein hat , hat ihn. (Hätte ich ihn doch schon|rolleyes).
> ...



also wenn du interesse hast,

ab 8.2. startet in vilshofen der kurs für den seeschein.

habe im herbst letzten jahres den binnenschein gemacht und werde wahrscheinlich jetzt den küstenschein in angriff nehmen.

grüsse

sepp


----------



## Hackersepp (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Binnen + See*

HI, 

ja , ich mach gleich beide auf einmal...

Vilshofen ist noch weiter weg als Straubing


----------



## Klaus S. (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Binnen + See*

Viel Spaß beim lernen :m 
Ich hab zwar nicht soviel gelernt wie hornhechteutin aber sooo einfach ist der Schein nun auch nicht. Hatte am letzten Samstag Prüfung und da sind auch reichlich durchgefallen (3 bei der Praxis). Wir hatten Prüfung auf ein altes 11,50m Polizeiboot und das ist bei 5-6 (Böen 7) gar nicht so leicht auf Kurs zu halten. "mann über Bord" mußte ich zweimal fahren weil der Wind mich voll erwischt hatte (ne fette Böe). Jeder der denkt das er den Schein mal eben so mitnehmen kann der wird sich wundern |supergri

Wünsch dir auf jeden Fall alles Gute für die Prüfung....


----------



## Ollek (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Binnen + See*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> ja , ich mach gleich beide auf einmal...
> 
> Vilshofen ist noch weiter weg als Straubing



Frage welchen machste als erstes? Binnen oder See

Tip mach als erstes den See, frag deine Fahrschullehrer warum#6


----------



## Hackersepp (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Binnen + See*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Viel Spaß beim lernen :m
> Ich hab zwar nicht soviel gelernt wie hornhechteutin aber sooo einfach ist der Schein nun auch nicht. Hatte am letzten Samstag Prüfung und da sind auch reichlich durchgefallen (3 bei der Praxis). Wir hatten Prüfung auf ein altes 11,50m Polizeiboot und das ist bei 5-6 (Böen 7) gar nicht so leicht auf Kurs zu halten. "mann über Bord" mußte ich zweimal fahren weil der Wind mich voll erwischt hatte (ne fette Böe). Jeder der denkt das er den Schein mal eben so mitnehmen kann der wird sich wundern |supergri
> 
> Wünsch dir auf jeden Fall alles Gute für die Prüfung....


 
danke, hört sich ja beruhigend an |bigeyes #t

11,50m ???  Ich dachte da eher an kleinere Boote.

In der Donau glaub ich wird die Prüfung aber nicht mit 12 Meterbooten durchgezogen???


----------



## Hackersepp (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Binnen + See*



Ollek schrieb:


> Frage welchen machste als erstes? Binnen oder See
> 
> Tip mach als erstes den See, frag deine Fahrschullehrer warum#6


 
ok, wenn du meinst, ich muss mich wie gesagt erst richtig erkundigen, wenns soweit ist. Wenn der Kurs losgeht. Der Termin steht nämlich noch nicht fest.


----------



## HD4ever (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Binnen + See*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> 11,50m ???  Ich dachte da eher an kleinere Boote.
> 
> In der Donau glaub ich wird die Prüfung aber nicht mit 12 Meterbooten durchgezogen???



ich hatte ne alte 20m Hafenbarkasse ....
ist ja sowas von nen krasser Unterschied wenn du sonst mit Kleinbooten unterwegs warst ...
aber wird schon klappen !!! #6 Viel Erfolg !


----------



## Zarrentiner (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Binnen + See*

Ich möchte mal wissen was so ein Bootsführerschein(See) kostet ? Ich suche auch noch jemanden der mir so was schenkt

Grüße aus Zarrentin !!


----------



## Ollek (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Binnen + See*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> ok, wenn du meinst, ich muss mich wie gesagt erst richtig erkundigen, wenns soweit ist. Wenn der Kurs losgeht. Der Termin steht nämlich noch nicht fest.


 
Gut ich weiss nich ob du Kombiniert machst sprich am Stück *beide* Scheine oder getrennt, sprich im Mai Schein A und B evtl. erst im August.

Denn wenn du den Seeschein schon hast brauchst du die Praktische für Binnen nicht mehr abzulegen. Anders rum must du wenn du Binnen schon hast die Praktische für See nochmal ablegen.

Ist ne Kostenfrage zwecks Prüfungsgebühr.

Bei uns in Sachsen Anhalt ist es so, weiss aber nicht obs in jedem Bundesland so ist deshalb erkundige dich im Voraus.

Gruss


----------



## Kieler Sprotte (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Binnen + See*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> Na ich hoffe doch, dass ich das Ding schaukeln werde.
> Wird aber nicht ganz einfach. Das Problem liegt eigtl eher an der Entfernung zum Ort, an dem der nächste Bootsführerscheinkurs angeboten wird . Gute 45 km. Das bedeutet, dass ich nur Wochenendkurse belegen kann.
> EI, ei , ei, da kommt was auf mich zu.
> Ein großer Lernaufwand ist aufjedenfall damit verbunden. Sowohl im praktischen, als auch theoretischen Teil. Aber wer den Schein hat , hat ihn. (Hätte ich ihn doch schon|rolleyes).
> ...



Also ich habe zusammen mit meiner Frau den Wochenend-Crashkurs gemacht. Das reicht aus. Zwei Wochenenden ( 1 Wochenende Binnen Theorie, 1 Tag See Theorie und ein Tag Praxis ). War zwar hart aber sinnvoll. Letztenendes mußt Du stur die Fragen büffeln. Ich habe die Theorie-Prüfung an zwei Tagen abgelegt, um die Theorie einzeln lernen zu können. Macht es etwas leichter. 
Geht aber auch anderns. Meine Frau hat nur für Binnen gelernt, See einmal die Fragen durchgelesen und spontan beide Prüfungen gemacht. Hat auch geklappt. |kopfkrat

Grüße

- Marco -


----------



## Glxxssbxrg (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Binnen + See*

Hallo,
ich habe eine Lernsoftware mit Fragenkatalog für Sportbootführerschein See - datiert aus dem Jahre 2000.
Frage:
Kann ich damit noch etwas anfangen, oder sind die Fragen schon so überaltert, dass ich die Software "in die Tonne treten" kann.
Ich wollte auch jetzt noch den Schein machen.

Herzlichen Dank für Eure Antwort
Burkhard


----------



## Ollek (17. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Binnen + See*

 kannste glaub ich inne Tonne weil der Fragenkatalog 2007 gewechselt wurde


----------



## Torsk_SH (18. Januar 2008)

*AW: Bootsführerschein Binnen + See*



Ollek schrieb:


> kannste glaub ich inne Tonne weil der Fragenkatalog 2007 gewechselt wurde



Richtig! 04/07 wurden die Fragen neu gemacht.
Wir waren der letzte Durchgang mit den "alten" Büchern.

Gruß

Kai


----------

